# Lightning!!!



## doenoe (Jul 25, 2005)

Well here is my first blooper on the forum (and believe me, its not the only one  )
There was this storm going on with thunder and lightning. And i thought: "hey lets try and get a rocking pick of that"
Well, i think thats somewhat impossible when you got a fujifinepix s304..............but at least i had some good timing going on there   
Anyways, here is the picture.............it was pitch black, since it was at night. Hard to believe eh


----------



## photong (Jul 25, 2005)

I have pictures like that when i tried the same thing. It looks like day, instead of pitch black like it was. It's cool.

Then my other lightning blooper is a bolt thats cut off...i called it "Oops I missed".

Get a real camera and try again  Just be safe, because I wasn't. lol


----------



## doenoe (Jul 26, 2005)

hehe yeah, im trying to get a real camera...........but well, i need some $$$ for that 
But maybe some day..................some day


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 9, 2005)

hahha that was a huge thunder


----------

